# lost Activation code for guildwars



## ernesttomkings (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello All

This is my first post, so greetings everyone.

Is there anyone who can help with my problem.

Bought guildwars 18 months ago. Grandson played several times online.

Forgot about the game, but now grandson wants to play again. Problem he has forgotten his username, password, and the activation code is lost.

I have e-mailed the company, but get standard reply. not much help.

Any ideas, 

If not I guess i will just have to bin the game

Ernest


----------

